# New Rumors. HUGE for 2013 if True



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2012)

Ok, this sounds MASSIVE, but remember, most everything here is merely rumored. Certain small things are legitimate, but most of it should be taken with a grain of salt. If all of this does happen to be true...I can honestly say, I'm getting back on the console train again. Even Nintendo. 2013 will have a lot depending on what you want. New Yoshi's Island (which someone found mentioned in the Miiverse data I believe)? Full 3D Pokemon? WIPEOUT comes back to life?
Lot's of good things here people to get in your head and just consider. 

http://dualpixels.com/2012/11/29/ru...y-hardware-and-third-party-softwear-next-gen/
Not the most articulate guy, but he reads, condesnes, and explains this all in case you don't feel like it because it is A LOT to read.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtBSwFN69Uw&feature=g-user-u


----------



## Smelge (Dec 9, 2012)

Also rumoured for 2013 is another installment in the Call of Duty series! Yet again you can play the same old action tripe with barely any improvement from the last version!

Excitement!


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 9, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Full 3D Pokemon?


Personally what I would like to see from pokemon is a game where you really can collect all the pokemon and where the weak and/or pokemon nobody likes are easy to catch, can be traded or bought easily.  Like in a pokemon park like a hundred of the less popular pokemon will come about and no where else and are easy to catch.  Another hundred can just be bought for cheap prices.  And other pokemon can be traded for weak pokemon.  That way they can bring back "gotta catch them all".


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Dec 9, 2012)

Survarium is also meant to be coming out next year, and more Wipeout would definitely make my day.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Also rumoured for 2013 is another installment in the Call of Duty series! Yet again you can play the same old action tripe with barely any improvement from the last version!
> 
> Excitement!



Running on Unreal 4. That's apparently something massive people want. Previous games were supposedly running on 1998 software? I don't know. I never had issues with the game besides sucking at it.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm hoping that the Retro Studios game is a new instalment in the Starfox series. That'd be awesome. And "Donkey Kong Land Returns"? If that rumour is true then I'm getting that as a day one release. 

I'm thinking that if they do make another Yoshi's Island game, then they'd better give it an interesting and unique art style. If it just looks like New Super Mario Bros. with only yoshi's as the playable character, then I'll be very disappointed. I think the way to go for the art style would be to actually draw out all the characters, backgrounds, items and animations and colour it using watercolour paints. That'd separate it apart from the other games.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 9, 2012)

If they actually do announce a new Yoshi game I will buy the Wii U in a heartbeat. I just love that cute little dino/dragon thing X3


----------



## Validuz (Dec 9, 2012)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> new instalment in the Starfox series. That'd be awesome.
> I'm thinking that if they do make another Yoshi's Island game, then they'd better give it an interesting and unique art style.



New starfox would be amazing. Lylat wars deluxe! 
Also, Yoshi Island was one of my favorite games as a kid. But as you mentioned the artstyle and music is extremely important!


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2012)

Going against my OP, I actually won't buy a Wii U unless I see an F-Zero. As good as these other games sound, I will literally never purchase a unit until I see an F-Zero.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 9, 2012)

Who else thinks that the 3DS Zelda game mentioned in the article will turn out to be Majora's Mask 3D?


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 9, 2012)

Ahem, Dark Souls II. Yes It's happening, yes I'm freaking out.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 9, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> If they actually do announce a new Yoshi game I will buy the Wii U in a heartbeat. I just love that cute little dino/dragon thing X3


I'd be tempted to buy a WiiU... even just because I really want to play New Super Mario Bros for the WiiU (I love the one for the Wii) ... but I think I will just wait, 'cause my sister is gonna be moving in with me soon and I know that she will buy a WiiU soon and I can just play hers. XD


----------



## Percy (Dec 9, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Going against my OP, I actually won't buy a Wii U unless I see an F-Zero. As good as these other games sound, I will literally never purchase a unit until I see an F-Zero.


I'd need some serious convincing to get myself a Wii U.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2012)

Percy said:


> I'd need some serious convincing to get myself a Wii U.



Not even Smash Bros. will convince me. I don't care how good it is. It's F-Zero or nothing.

EDIT: I suppose the only other things that could possibly win me over is if the Wii U got some good shooters. Like if Cave _miraculously_ decided to switch from Xbox to Wii U for their bullet hell games or Konami FINALLY released a legit Gradius (and not something like that rehashed ReBirth nonsense or weeb fanservice Otomedius piss easy glitch fest). That could get my wallet a bit jumpy. I'm joking, I would be so fucking broke.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 10, 2012)

A new Metroid Prime, a New Zelda, a new Star Fox , and a Wii U at half the current price is what nintendo will need to win me back.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 10, 2012)

Fernin said:


> A new Metroid Prime, a New Zelda, a new Star Fox , and a Wii U at half the current price is what nintendo will need to win me back.



You want to know what that ship was that followed Samus is, don't you?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 10, 2012)

A new generations of consoles, where sequels of certain games can be expected to be one with a few extra gimmicks?

How is this huge?

It's always been inevitable.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 10, 2012)

If Retro Studios is put back on the Metroid train, I will be a very happy fanboy.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 10, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Not even Smash Bros. will convince me. I don't care how good it is. It's F-Zero or nothing.
> 
> EDIT: I suppose the only other things that could possibly win me over is if the Wii U got some good shooters. Like if Cave _miraculously_ decided to switch from Xbox to Wii U for their bullet hell games or Konami FINALLY released a legit Gradius (and not something like that rehashed ReBirth nonsense or weeb fanservice Otomedius piss easy glitch fest). That could get my wallet a bit jumpy. I'm joking, I would be so fucking broke.


if you have other friends to play offline games with on a constant basis then it's a must get, it's a really great multiplayer console and microsoft and sony are probablly already working on ways to rip it off and try to get sucess off it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 10, 2012)

I may get a WiiU depending on what comes out. I know of a library of Wii games that I had wanted to play but since WiiU is backwards compatible that means I can get the games I couldn't get to on WiiU on the new system and for much less than what people probably paid for them when they get out.

As far as other systems...eh I've always been a generation behind. I guess I'm a budget gamer.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 10, 2012)

Gibby said:


> A new generations of consoles, where sequels of certain games can be expected to be one with a few extra gimmicks?
> 
> How is this huge?
> 
> It's always been inevitable.



Obviously you didn't watch or read.



Arshes Nei said:


> I guess I'm a budget gamer.



Well in today's gaming world, not much choice unless you like being broke.



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> if you have other friends to play offline games with on a constant basis then it's a must get, it's a really great multiplayer console and microsoft and sony are probablly already working on ways to rip it off and try to get sucess off it.



Move=rip off
Kinect=good original idea, should have STAYED a good original idea
It's like people try these awesome ambitious things and they fall flat. It's why I'm worried about the Kinect 2.0 and Omni. Sure they sound amazing and groundbreaking, but the track record is not good (speaking of Sony and Microsoft)
And as far as multiplayer goes on Nintendo, that will really depend for me. I found myself getting incredibly frustrated or put to sleep with most of Nintendo's first party multiplayer games this gen. The only ones I was really satisfied with were Brawl, Kirby 4, and Kid Icarus.
Sadly, all my friends are into fighters predominantly. There's no end to MVC3 or Street Fighter with them so I'm left out. So I just stick to my little arcade shooters.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 10, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Well in today's gaming world, not much choice unless you like being broke.



I dunno about that. Sure you can get the newest console, but you decide whether or not you need to play all the library?

For me, I'm perfectly fine with being a generation behind. I play for enjoyment - not so I can read up on the latest reviews and rant about them. 

Then there's Steam and mobile games and you can get some current ones for reasonable prices. It all depends on what you want to do.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 10, 2012)

Doom 4's coming out in 2013, but it will almost definitely be shit. Unless, of course, they don't go for the "AND THEN A SKELETON POPPED OUT" audience like last time.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 10, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Obviously you didn't watch or read.



Pardon me for sticking with Smelge's summary rather than reading a fucklong piece of text and watching a 20+ minute video.



Saliva said:


> Doom 4's coming out in 2013, but it will almost  definitely be shit. Unless, of course, they don't go for the "AND THEN A  SKELETON POPPED OUT" audience like last time.



Considering Doom's BFG edition, I'm a little worried for Doom 4.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 11, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Considering Doom's BFG edition, I'm a little worried for Doom 4.



I hold onto the vain hope that the BFG Edition was just a money grab the help fund Doom 4........


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 11, 2012)

Percy said:


> I'd need some serious convincing to get myself a Wii U.


Upscales all Wii games.  The actual Wii U itself is a piece of shit but upscaling old Wii games is nice.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 11, 2012)

Were it not for the asking price, I'd be upgrading to a WiiU for _Hokuto Musou 2_ alone. 

I mean, for fucks sake:






They're keeping Juza stealing Raoh's horse. _They're keeping Juza stealing Raoh's horse._


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 11, 2012)

It is rumoured that Microsoft is pumping out another mid-way newish console next year, already seen some detail (SKU's and what not) about it, though it isn't sure if it's coming next year or later on. Tech really hasn't moved far enough to justify a whole new console, unless they decided to envelope 3D, Blu-Ray, Motion controls + Kinect, and other immersive stuff. It'll be faster, better graphics maybe, and what not, but not truly the next-gen-type console.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 11, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Upscales all Wii games.  The actual Wii U itself is a piece of shit but upscaling old Wii games is nice.


I will say having played the wii u that it is amazing for offline multiplayer and if you're not forever alone than you should definitally get it.
just like any other nintendo idea poeple mock the shit out of it for being so ridiculous, but when it comes out it all makes sense and nintendo are the ingenious bastards who make something good that won't get enough 3rd party support.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 11, 2012)

Also coming up: Completely new IPs entirely that a lot of people will ignore (or don't garner a fanbase until three years after the devs have moved onto other stuff.) in favour of some other IP they've been asking for another game of.


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 11, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> bastards who make something good that won't get enough 3rd party support.


I'm betting Nintendo will get the most 3rd party support this generation.  Game production cost being what it already is, it will probably cost a fortune to develop games for the next Playstation and Xbox consoles.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 11, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> I'm betting Nintendo will get the most 3rd party support this generation.



To me it seems Ubisoft has already jumped on the theoretical Wii U bandwagon. Rayman Legends looks awesome.


----------



## Percy (Dec 11, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Upscales all Wii games.  The actual Wii U itself is a piece of shit but upscaling old Wii games is nice.


I wasn't too into the Wii myself.


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 11, 2012)

You don't need no Wii U then.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 11, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> I'm betting Nintendo will get the most 3rd party support this generation.  Game production cost being what it already is, it will probably cost a fortune to develop games for the next Playstation and Xbox consoles.


Nintendo has actually been playing things rather smart. They've refrained from entering (as heavily) into the production cost hell that is current AAA titles, and similarly gone with less expensive hardware since they haven't needed to account for such.

This has saved 'em a _ton_ of money, and also reduced the amount of sales they need to make on games to turn a profit. If not for the fact that it'd be hard to get gamers to swallow the price Sony and Microsoft would have done a fair deal better if they tacked another $5-$15 to the costs of many of their current games. This means that if they die it'll probably be in a painful to watch death-spiral, but at the same time it means we're unlikely to see Nintendo up and implode if a console release doesn't meet up to expectations (look at the 3DS for an example: Despite the initially lackluster sales the 3DS did not have an appreciable impact on the company).

I might be a bit biased, though. I agree with Nintendo's execs & developers who claim that we haven't come anything near the full potential of "last gen" system capabilities, let alone pushing the hardware further.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> I will say having played the wii u that it is amazing for offline multiplayer and if you're not forever alone than you should definitally get it.
> just like any other nintendo idea poeple mock the shit out of it for being so ridiculous, but when it comes out it all makes sense and nintendo are the ingenious bastards who make something good that won't get enough 3rd party support.



I've got no issues with the actual system. I still think it's a glorified DS (I REALLY can't get past that no matter how hard I try), but it all works from what I've experienced, but...it's the games that matter.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 11, 2012)

Attaman said:


> Nintendo has actually been playing things rather smart. They've refrained from entering (as heavily) into the production cost hell that is current AAA titles, and similarly gone with less expensive hardware since they haven't needed to account for such.
> 
> This has saved 'em a _ton_ of money, and also reduced the amount of sales they need to make on games to turn a profit. If not for the fact that it'd be hard to get gamers to swallow the price Sony and Microsoft would have done a fair deal better if they tacked another $5-$15 to the costs of many of their current games. This means that if they die it'll probably be in a painful to watch death-spiral, but at the same time it means we're unlikely to see Nintendo up and implode if a console release doesn't meet up to expectations (look at the 3DS for an example: Despite the initially lackluster sales the 3DS did not have an appreciable impact on the company).
> 
> I might be a bit biased, though. I agree with Nintendo's execs & developers who claim that we haven't come anything near the full potential of "last gen" system capabilities, let alone pushing the hardware further.




Thank you someone else for pointing this out. I mean, the Wii was probably a godsend for mid-size devs who can make games like Xenoblade and The Last Story - because they don't have to bring production costs up trying to make the game hand-rendered AND in HD. (And let's be honest...even in many HD-games that have large worlds like Skyrim or most games done by Rockstar...you can see what I call the "Lego seams" where they had to copypaste stuff to save time and money.) They were able to make a game that's too big for say, an Xbox Live or PSN release, but small enough that it doesn't need to bring in a couple million just to make a profit. Xenoblade "had" to look like shit because not all devs and publishers are made of money. Game development is getting expensive, you have companies that manage to sell a best-selling game but for some reason need to close their doors down or lay off employees despite getting critical and commercial acclaim simply because they spent so damn much making the game. Or in the case of the Kingdoms of Amalur guys, some other shenanigans that made the game need to sell over 3 million copies before they broke even. (And Oblivion sold three million copies...for reference.)


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 12, 2012)

Speaking of The Last Story, I notice it has depth-of-field.  Objects closer to the camera than you, and objects very far away, their textures all blur out.  That's a neat touch.  And like 95% of the cutscenes are in-engine rendering, not FMV.



Attaman said:


> This has saved 'em a _ton_ of money, and also reduced the amount of sales they need to make on games to turn a profit.


Last I heard, Nintendo always sells even their hardware for a profit, something Sony and MS can't say.



> ...at the same time it means we're unlikely to see Nintendo up and implode if a console release doesn't meet up to expectations...


Like the Virtual Boy?  Oh, wait, nobody remembers that.  Exactly.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 12, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> Also coming up: Completely new IPs entirely that a lot of people will ignore (or don't garner a fanbase until three years after the devs have moved onto other stuff.) in favour of some other IP they've been asking for another game of.


Skullgirls :X
of course i may be mistaking what IPs are but whatever.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Dec 12, 2012)

People are actually bitching about load times with the Wii U. Just going from the main menu to the settings eats about 24 seconds AND another 24 seconds to get back to the main menu. Not a big deal, sure, but most game system take less than that for something as simple as going to the settings. I'm not sure about loading times when the game is actually running but just thought I'd mention this. I don't know, it just seems too gimmicky and I can imagine not a good fit with me. (My son would try to trash the damn thing.)


----------



## Taralack (Dec 12, 2012)

Halo trilogy remake? The only thing that could save Halo 2 is a complete rewrite, and it's far too late for that...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 12, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Upscales all Wii games.  The actual Wii U itself is a piece of shit but upscaling old Wii games is nice.


Not going happen.


Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Skullgirls :X


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 12, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> I've got no issues with the actual system. I still think it's a glorified DS (I REALLY can't get past that no matter how hard I try), but it all works from what I've experienced, but...it's the games that matter.



The reason I bought a DS is because I could draw with it. Doesn't seem so bad if that's also in store with a Wii U. I loved sketching with the DS


----------



## Attaman (Dec 12, 2012)

RitsukaAo said:


> People are actually bitching about load times with the Wii U.


 The only two routine complaints I've heard about the WiiU were that it's costly, and there's the mandatory update that can potentially brick your console. Loading times has never really come up. My (albeit limited) experience with it never had loading troubles either.

Then again, not saying it's impossible. While it didn't happen for the majority, there was still a _ton_ of complaints in regard to the Playstation 2 because for some reason its drive would fail to read anything but certain games / media (ex: It would cease to recognize anything but DVDs, or had a very picky selection of PS2 games it'd allow and others it'd refuse to recognize). Wouldn't surprise me if WiiU has something similar but for load times.



RitsukaAo said:


> I don't know, it just seems too gimmicky


 You do realize that the exact same could be said for the 360 and PS3 of this generation, yes? Namely, their "gimmick" being "BluRay" for the PS3 and "Shiny!" plus "Company loyalty!" for both. The argument of feeling "gimmicky" is a hard one to make.



RitsukaAo said:


> and I can imagine not a good fit with me.


 This, however, _is_ a perfectly legitimate argument. Not every console is made for everyone. I avoided the N64 because it had no real games that appealed to me (at least not enough to get the console). Same for PS3 and 360 this generation (some good games, only very recently has the reduced cost and increased title selection made it tempting). If you feel there's no real "Must buy" titles on the WiiU, more power to ya.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 12, 2012)

Attaman said:


> Not every console is made for everyone. I avoided the N64 because it had no real games that appealed to me (at least not enough to get the console). Same for PS3 and 360 this generation (some good games, only very recently has the reduced cost and increased title selection made it tempting). If you feel there's no real "Must buy" titles on the WiiU, more power to ya.


I'm partial to Nintendo's mascot titles.  At the same time, I have seen virtually no unique games to interest me either on PS3 or 360.  FPS's don't interest me (and there goes like 90% of the 360's library). I'm kinda leaning towards the PS3 at some undecided point ... I loved Ratchet & Clank and Sly Cooper on the PS2, but that's about it.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 12, 2012)

Attaman said:


> Were it not for the asking price, I'd be upgrading to a WiiU for _Hokuto Musou 2_ alone.
> 
> I mean, for fucks sake:
> 
> ...



This won't be a massive disappointment like Ken's Rage, will it?


----------



## Attaman (Dec 12, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> This won't be a massive disappointment like Ken's Rage, will it?


I should hope not. Though to be fair, I was rather fond of the original too. And I think the Demo for _Ken's Rage 2_ is out already.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 12, 2012)

The graphics for the N64 used to frighten me. It was that 3D that wasn't quite there yet...(it did improve later however)....


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 12, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> The reason I bought a DS is because I could draw with it. Doesn't seem so bad if that's also in store with a Wii U. I loved sketching with the DS



I was a scrub when I was 11 so I bought a DS on the mere basis that it was Nintendo lol. I loved the damn thing though.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 12, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> I was a scrub when I was 11 so I bought a DS on the mere basis that it was Nintendo lol. I loved the damn thing though.


....How old ARE you?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 12, 2012)

Attaman said:


> I should hope not. Though to be fair, I was rather fond of the original too. And I think the Demo for _Ken's Rage 2_ is out already.


The Harbinger of Death star was a total turnoff for me. No QTE event should be that sadistically difficult.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 12, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> ....How old ARE you?



19
Original DS came out in 2004 right?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 12, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> 19
> Original DS came out in 2004 right?


Oh god, I'm getting old.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 12, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Oh god, I'm getting old.



LOL What? you thought the DS came out later than that? DS came out when I was in 5th grade getting beat up at the bus stop. Now I'm in my 3rd semester of college. It's been a _while_.

Or is it just that you're older than me?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 12, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> The graphics for the N64 used to frighten me. It was that 3D that wasn't quite there yet...(it did improve later however)....



It was the same on the Playstation.

I remember looking at the commercials for Playstation and N64 games and thinking everything looked like they were made of clay.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 13, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> LOL What? you thought the DS came out later than that? DS came out when I was in 5th grade getting beat up at the bus stop. Now I'm in my 3rd semester of college. It's been a _while_.
> 
> Or is it just that you're older than me?


Oh right, At that time I was still buying GBA games. (Didn't got my DS until Lite came out)


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 13, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Oh right, At that time I was still buying GBA games. (Didn't got my DS until Lite came out)



It's been a while for all the systems. Think about it. Xbox 360 only came out a year later.


----------



## KingNow (Dec 18, 2012)

After this generation's trash, I'm not even close to going back to consoles (or most video games) any time soon. I enjoy my games to be 2D, like movies. Sure, they're will be some neat gadgets and doohickies, but all in all it looks like more of the same.

Big improvements in graphics, but generic ideas and zero originality.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2012)

Sounds like you didn't watch the vid or read either. Even as a predominant PC gamer, I can say PC gaming is pretty much doing the same thing. I haven't seen any extremely innovative games from console or PC lately, unless you want to count Planetside 2's massive scale innovative. I think having a stock peripheral project the game world into your living world for you to interact in is something special IF it's real AND works as seamlessly as we would hope. If that isn't innovation, gaming is dead.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 18, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Sounds like you didn't watch the vid or read either. Even as a predominant PC gamer, I can say PC gaming is pretty much doing the same thing. I haven't seen any extremely innovative games from console or PC lately, unless you want to count Planetside 2's massive scale innovative. I think having a stock peripheral project the game world into your living world for you to interact in is something special IF it's real AND works as seamlessly as we would hope. If that isn't innovation, gaming is dead.



Errr, WHAT exactly about PS2 is innovative? >.>;


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2012)

I said nothing about PS2...or did a joke go over my head? That happens sometimes.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 18, 2012)

KingNow said:


> After this generation's trash, I'm not even close to going back to consoles (or most video games) any time soon. I enjoy my games to be 2D, like movies. Sure, they're will be some neat gadgets and doohickies, but all in all it looks like more of the same.
> 
> Big improvements in graphics, but generic ideas and zero originality.


Journey, now shut the fuck up and get out. seriously that is such an ignorant statement it's kind of annoying >.>


----------



## RitsukaAo (Dec 18, 2012)

@Attaman

Megumi posted a youtube video with a sample of the load times: http://kotaku.com/5967778/this-woman-is-totally-baffled-by-her-wii-us-loading-times 
It's not in English but their isn't a lot going on. It might be nit picking but people expect faster load times as technology advances.

As for "gimmicky", yeah, every console has one. I've just never been a fan of "motion controls" as the basis of a console and I was hopeful that the new console would have it optional to appeal to the "older" generation that has used controllers most of their gaming lives. I know the WiiU has a little joystick and buttons but it's just so "meh". They keep removing backwards compatibility as well which is disappointing but understandable.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 19, 2012)

Zenia said:


> I'd be tempted to buy a WiiU... even just because I really want to play New Super Mario Bros for the WiiU (I love the one for the Wii) ... but I think I will just wait, 'cause my sister is gonna be moving in with me soon and I know that she will buy a WiiU soon and I can just play hers. XD


Sooooo I ended up buying a WiiU anyway on Friday. I got a Deluxe Edition one (I asked them to put a WiiU on hold foolishly assuming they'd put the basic one on hold) and I picked it up, paid, thinking the total was a little higher than expected but that I'd probably underestimated the tax. I didn't even think that a black WiiU is in a black box and a white one would be in a white box. XD

So I played it for a couple of hours (yay fun!) but then the gamepad died and refused to charge up. So I just exchanged it today for the white one (woo $56 back in my pocket) and so far it appears to be charging like it is supposed to. Haven't set up the rest of it yet though.


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 19, 2012)

I would like to see HL3 or at least HL2E2
Maybe L4D3?
gosh so many I would like to see


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 19, 2012)

Zenia said:


> Sooooo I ended up buying a WiiU anyway on Friday. I got a Deluxe Edition one (I asked them to put a WiiU on hold foolishly assuming they'd put the basic one on hold) and I picked it up, paid, thinking the total was a little higher than expected but that I'd probably underestimated the tax. I didn't even think that a black WiiU is in a black box and a white one would be in a white box. XD


From what I've seen on pricing (what was it, $300 versus $350?), the black one is the better deal anyway.  Consider that the _Nintendo Land_ game is priced at $60 it's already cheaper than the white one even if it didn't include extra storage space (32GB versus 8 ) and online extras.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 19, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> From what I've seen on pricing (what was it, $300 versus $350?), the black one is the better deal anyway.  Consider that the _Nintendo Land_ game is priced at $60 it's already cheaper than the white one even if it didn't include extra storage space (32GB versus 8 ) and online extras.


True... but I can't see needing 32Gb (I am not a big gamer) and I would also probably never play the Nintendoland game. XD So I used the money and bought a book trilogy. XDD Now I get 5 presents for myself (NSMB, WiiU and three books).


----------

